# Kerb View



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone got the Automatic folding, dimming heated mirrors?

I've got them and the spec mentions a "Kerb View" function which dips the passenger side mirror down when you reverse.
Aside from the fact that I'd want it to do it on the drivers side too has anyone got this working? When I reverse nothing moves at all.
Do you need to enable it in settings somewhere?


----------



## moneyman (Jul 7, 2011)

You need to turn the mirror adjuster in the arm rest to the left hand mirror when the car is in reverse. You can then adjust how you want the mirror. The car will remember this to your key. When you drive forward the mirror goes back to normal position. If you leave the adjuster set to LHS then overtime you select reverse the mirror will dip to your saved settings. To disable moved the adjuster switch back to the middle.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

moneyman said:


> You need to turn the mirror adjuster in the arm rest to the left hand mirror when the car is in reverse. You can then adjust how you want the mirror. The car will remember this to your key. When you drive forward the mirror goes back to normal position. If you leave the adjuster set to LHS then overtime you select reverse the mirror will dip to your saved settings. To disable moved the adjuster switch back to the middle.


Got it, awesome. 
Thanks!


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Such a shame both sides won't dip. I had a Range Rover years ago and it did, can you code it? My dealers says no!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

That's Audi tech for you.

My is250 Lexus had auto dipping wing mirrors when reversing as standard 8 years ago...

And memory seats and electric steering wheel adjustment coded to each key, so no issues when SWMBO drove it


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

It would be good if the drivers side dipped as well. If you had a left hand drive car the rh mirror would dip. Makes you wonder if it is possible via vagcom [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

deeve said:


> It would be good if the drivers side dipped as well. If you had a left hand drive car the rh mirror would dip. Makes you wonder if it is possible via vagcom [smiley=book2.gif]


I often park to the offside so it would be good if you could configure the drivers side mirror to dip. Be aware that on my wife's mini the mirror rights itself as soon as you deselect reverse which is ideal. In my A3 the mirror stays dipped until you reach a certain speed going forward which can be a pain!!!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > It would be good if the drivers side dipped as well. If you had a left hand drive car the rh mirror would dip. Makes you wonder if it is possible via vagcom [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


Yup, after following the advice here this now works but as you note, you have to be travelling forward at a certain speed before it returns to normal.
If you think about it there's some sense there. If you are doing any kind of "shuffling" manoeuvre where you go backwards, forwards, backwards again it would be annoying if the mirror kept hopping back to normal and making you wait each time you get in to reverse.

Personally, I rarely do that sort of shuffle so it's in the pain category for me.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Is it speed or time related? I would think time from when I'm maneuvering on my drive.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

moro anis said:


> Is it speed or time related? I would think time from when I'm maneuvering on my drive.


It's when you exceed 15mph


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

It works well in the Mini. Only dipped for the time you are going backwards.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

you can pull up the mirror over 15 or putting the mirror selector on 0.

if the speed is too high or low, it can be changed its vag


----------

